

Original Kickstarter Website Mockups - k-mcgrady
http://www.kickstarter.com/blog/happy-3rd-birthday-kickstarter

======
cstrat
It is always interesting to see how where the big hitters of the web came from
and what their roots were. Looks like the team behind Kick Starter had a
pretty solid vision considering they stuck to it for so long until the final
release. Respect.

------
SmileyKeith
All I can say is I'm so glad they didn't drop the 'e'

